# What's for lunch today?



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a pear and rocket salad with char grilled chicken and courgettes and a mustard vinaigrette. Washed down with a raspberry yoghurt smoothie. Thought I'd treat myself.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 5, 2013)

Roast beef and horseradish chapatti (lower carb/calorie than a tortilla wrap).  Ainsley Harriott Hot & Sour instant soup.  Strawberry 0% fat yogurt.  Pear.


----------



## megga (Mar 5, 2013)

Bacon and chicken soup, and a slice of bread, 40grams carbs 

And what i would have liked

2 bags of crisps, a twix choc bar, tika pasty and a large sausage roll, washed down with 2 pints of ale.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 5, 2013)

2 Small slices of tiger bread filled with 2 small chicken breasts.[this was surprise, was expecting wafer thin ham]...

Small Apple, Pear and Clementine.......

Belvita breakfast biscuits...


I'm so hungry, I used to eat double this..........losing weight though......


----------



## bennyg70 (Mar 5, 2013)

a multigrain seeded warburtons sandwich with ham - 39g carb
100gs of frozen raspberries - 5g ish
30gs of nuts - 2/ 3 gs
snacka jack caramel round thing? 12gs
some oatie bite ceral things - 6g

total - 65 g ... I always eat more carbs at lunch than dinner. I think its because when im home i can cook lots of lovely green veg to fill me up with meat and some potato, I usually only have 30 - 50g at dinner. 

But because im a fussy eater and need easily preparable stuff for lucnch its normally carb based! However My bloods were great today - I inject 45 mins minimum before hand, bg before 6.5, and after 2hrs 7.7


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 5, 2013)

I had Mediterranean Letil and 'Superbeans' Soup. Whatever Superbeans are? Had that with a slice of Burgen, a tangerine and a kiwi fruit


----------



## Vix (Mar 6, 2013)

oooh, this is making me hungry already... I'm thinking quinoa for lunch today, but what to have with it?? Something veggie (hence the quinoa to get my protein!) xx


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got the last of the chicken and some cauliflower cheese today. Along with a pear crumble and an industrial sized bucket of tea. I've switched my main meal to the middle if the day when I'm more active as I reckon I'm better able to work it off then and, hopefully, keep the numbers nice and steady. I think I'll probably have bacon/mushrooms on toast for tea. But that's a long way off yet and I may change my mind.


----------



## missclb (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay, lunch chat... Currently munching my way through a salad (bacon, egg, spinach, ranch dressing, sliced almonds) and an organic miso soup. I've also got a little packet of organic apple rice cakes calling my name that i've already taken enough insulin for. Yum


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing.  Enjoyed !


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 1, 2013)

Fridge soup for me, and no it doesn't involve industrial cutting gear!  

I had a half can of ratatouille, some tired-looking mushrooms, red pepper, fresh chilli and leftover roast chicken.  Added half a chopped onion, a clove of garlic, 200ml water, a dollop of chicken bovril, a squirt of tomato puree and some Italian herbs.  Smells divine!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 1, 2013)

Soup here too. More leftover chicken and a mix of veg including carrots, onion and beansprouts, added some Chinese five-spice powder and chicken stock.


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just had a cheese and onion panini 

Had a lovely chicken dinner for tea though


----------

